# Is this normal?



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi guys is this normal for the MC2?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No Stuart it is not, have you had the burrs out.?


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought not, yea I took the burrs out tonight to see whether it was them or not, it seems to be the shaft that holds the bottom burr in place...

Any ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From memory working down you should haveL/H nut , spring washer ,BTM burr ,plastic displacer ,thin shim. The shaft is bonded to a "plastic" gear wheel, I cannot remember if there is a shim underneath. To access the gear you will need to remove the base, release the screws on top and carefully wiggle the motor and gear out then release the screws to get at the gear.

It may be possible to remove the play by using a washer as a spacer. Look to see if you can see what has caused the slackness.

If the gear is damaged they are available approx £12


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for reply, I will have a play tomorrow night


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a look and check to see if the bronze bush in the housing has moved (underneath the plastic displacer)


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

I will check, is there a diagram of the internal mechanism on the net? I couldnt find anything


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Just took the housing with the bronze bush and got to the gear shaft and it seemed i had to push the shaft in more so it didnt move. Ive put it back to together and the shaft doesnt move up and down.

Im just struggling to get the damn nut back on now!


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If it's the nut holding the bottom burr then the thread is reversed . IE turn anti clockwise to tighten


----------

